

1 Million Spiders Make Golden Silk for Rare Cloth - alex_c
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/spider-silk/

======
sketerpot
I remember that species of spider; they're scary as hell, and have killed
somewhere around 20 people through fear alone. The good news is that they're
not aggressive. I bumped into one of their freakishly strong webs once, and
thought I had hit a tree branch (!), but when I looked up I saw an enormous
spider cowering above me.

~~~
fallentimes
> _killed somewhere around 20 people through fear alone._

Do you mean without even biting them? How do the people die? Panic
attack/heart attack?

~~~
sketerpot
They either have a heart attack or walk off a cliff. This is rare, but there
are a _lot_ of these spiders. In areas where they live, it's common to see
them sitting in giant webs above streets and hiking trails. Waiting.

------
ars
Semi-Dup <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=839231>

------
zandorg
Reminds me of the Human League song 'Being Boiled' about silkworm usage.

Good article!

------
rokhayakebe
Talk about scalling an operation. How many companies have one million
employees?

------
GiraffeNecktie
dupe

